# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Qidi Tech 2

## Tikz

I have a Qidi Tech 2 printer for sale.   I have had the printer for roughly 4 months.  Absolutely nothing wrong with the printer.  I have ran about 20 prints off of it and all have been very good.  I am selling only because I just don't have the time for what I initially bought it for.  Please contact me if you would like more information.

Jason
530-391-3284
j.konen@comcast.net

----------


## Tikz

3 Rolls of PLA and 1 roll ABS included

----------


## lesmower

I just bought one but will be interested none the less. What do you want for it?

----------

